# Manville NJ bottle show



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 10, 2015)

Located at the Manville VFW Hall, 600 Washington Ave., Manville, NJ on Sunday, February 1, 2015. Show hours are 9 to 2. The public is welcome! No early buyers. $3 admission If interested in selling, go to this link http://www.newjerseyantiquebottleclub.com/shows.html ill be set up there with Mike, or NYdigger, got over 100 NJ beers and sodas for sale as well as almost everything else. _<Edit: Malformed link removed>_


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 10, 2015)

Oops photo link was wrong Heres some of my stuff


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 10, 2015)

Any Illinois stuff in there?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope nothing from Illinois, but will be on the lookout!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 10, 2015)

ok thanks


----------

